# Alpha 3 And Wifi Problems



## sfm (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Wifi was more or less functionnal with Alpha2 but since I updated with Alpha3 it's not working at all, the wifi process is forceclosing everytime I try to access it.

Does someone else have the same issue ?


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

So, have you tried removing previous wifi settings?


```
adb shell rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
```
Or opening Terminal App


```
su<br />
rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
```


----------



## lifeisfun (Oct 19, 2011)

My wifi was working without problems in a1 and 2.1 after (proper) a3 upgrade I had
No Connection message in gmail and Market and I couldn't get rid of it ( browser connection was fine)
Ended up with whipping user data and now it works OK


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> So, have you tried removing previous wifi settings?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


+1

Dalingrin stated those with wifi issues after alpha 3 update must reset wifi with this method.


----------



## sfm (Oct 25, 2011)

got a small problem applying your method,

when I write -rf /data/misc/wifi it says : "-rf not found"


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Also, after doing some investigating and experimenting of my own, I am fairly convinced that wireless n and cm7 for tp do not play nicely at all with each other.

You might want to try these steps if the wifi reset does not work out for you (I was having serious wifi issues until I did this and it's been almost 3 weeks for me with zero wifi problems):

1. Go to settings>applications>development and change your host name to something short, e.g. AndroidTP
2. Log into your router settings and change the channel to 5 or below
3. Lastly, disable wireless n detection from your router and enable b & g only.

Reboot and set up your wireless and hopefully you will start abusing bandwidth like me


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

sfm said:


> got a small problem applying your method,
> 
> when I write -rf /data/misc/wifi it says : "-rf not found"


Which method are you trying? Adb or terminal app?


----------



## lee634 (Oct 20, 2011)

sfm said:


> got a small problem applying your method,
> 
> when I write -rf /data/misc/wifi it says : "-rf not found"


You need rm before -rf as stated


----------



## sfm (Oct 25, 2011)

Nevermind, it's working fine,

Thank you for your help


----------



## boj1213 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> So, have you tried removing previous wifi settings?
> 
> ```
> adb shell rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot
> ...


How to do this?


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've seen people mentioning booting in to webOS then back to cy. Fixed a wifi and music issue by doing that. May want to give it a shot.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## oomba (Oct 13, 2011)

Nburnes said:


> So, have you tried removing previous wifi settings?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you for this! I had actually updated earlier in the evening but had to restore my backup because the wifi was completely buggered. But I re-installed it and applied this simple fix and everything is working perfectly. Thanks again


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

boj1213 said:


> How to do this?


I'm assuming that since you're asking how to do this then it's safe to assume you don't know how to adb so I will explain the terminal method:

1. Open the terminal app on TP
2. Type "su" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return
3. Type "rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return


----------



## boj1213 (Nov 23, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> I'm assuming that since you're asking how to do this then it's safe to assume you don't know how to adb so I will explain the terminal method: 1. Open the terminal app on TP 2. Type "su" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return 3. Type "rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return


Hi thanks for this, tried doing it but after hitting enter it says file not found...any workaround?


----------



## wretchedlocket (Nov 16, 2011)

I've tried all these solutions to no avail. Everytime I boot, I have toggle wifi on and off, and eventually, it will let forget the network. Then, I can finally turn wifi off and on and rejoin the network. Nothing else seems to work.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

I have wifi problem too, but seem to be compatible problem. I have too routers at home (different brands). Touchpad works fine with the one using WEP, but keeps disconnecting on the one using WPA2; icon shows connected but Market (and other apps) cannot access the Internet.


----------



## jvm051 (Nov 5, 2011)

Still having the wifi issues, just did the terminal reboot, so hopefully this clears it??


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Don't forget the obvious... Set your date and time after updating.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 22, 2011)

I had wifi issues in A2. Installing this app fixed 90% of wifi issues I had. The app is called Blade Wifi Fix: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bladewififix


----------



## wretchedlocket (Nov 16, 2011)

I just installed Qucik Settings from the market. Remembered the Nook Color had an issue where turning on airplane mode would prevent wifi from coming back on, even when manually enabling. Quick Settings always showed the true state of airplane mode.

Installed the app and sure enough, airplane was showing as enabled. Turned it off, rebooted and now my wifi starts on boot.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

wretchedlocket said:


> I just installed Qucik Settings from the market. Remembered the Nook Color had an issue where turning on airplane mode would prevent wifi from coming back on, even when manually enabling. Quick Settings always showed the true state of airplane mode.
> 
> Installed the app and sure enough, airplane was showing as enabled. Turned it off, rebooted and now my wifi starts on boot.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


+1
You were absolutely correct. Installed "Quick Settings" and uncheck the "Airplane Mode" and now its working from the boot.

*New User's of "Quick Settings"*
1) Install App from Market
2) Open it and press menu 2nd left icon on the bottom
3) Press Customize
4) Grab/Drag and bring "Airplane mode" above the dividing line
5) Uncheck Airplane mode > Reboot
6) Profit!!!


----------



## dmgilfilen (Nov 10, 2011)

sorry to ask a dumb question, but how do I load quick install without wireless connectivity on my touchpad?

Ignore that, wifi finally came up and I was able to get a fresh copy of Alpha3 and reload via ClockworkMod. All is good now.


----------



## dmgilfilen (Nov 10, 2011)

thomas1097 said:


> I'm assuming that since you're asking how to do this then it's safe to assume you don't know how to adb so I will explain the terminal method:
> 
> 1. Open the terminal app on TP
> 2. Type "su" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return
> 3. Type "rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot" (w/o quotes) and hit enter/return


when I type su I get permission denied. Any ideas?


----------

